# Valentine's rose getting fainter and fainter?



## VioletsTown (Feb 23, 2014)

I dont know where to post this comment, but if you got a valentines rose collectible, have you noticed its getting fainter and fainter in color, or is that just me imagining it?  Anyways, thats really cool.  Sigh.  i was hoping we can keep it but i think its disappearing at the end of the month.  Darn.  I should have harassed my sister to get me more then one!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 23, 2014)

O.O Now you mentioned it and I have noticed your roses getting fainter color too. Eeeee I wish it can be keep too!! Look nice but what a pity it doesn't last long.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

Flop is disappointed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2014)

LOVE IS OVER

soon


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 23, 2014)

VioletsTown said:


> Darn.  I should have harassed my sister to get me more then one!


You want Valentine's roses from your sister?


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 23, 2014)

Will there be just a green background just before it completely disappears? xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Yessss if they dissapear i wont feel like an outcast haha


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!

Roses wither. They never last forever.

Just like love.



Deep.


----------



## Minties (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



5ever alone


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2014)

Minties said:


> 5ever alone



Jinties 5ever


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...


This is not my definition of love. So depressing!!!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-TE_Ys4iwM&feature=kp


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Jinties 5ever



You guys make me siiiiick


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



Oh Justin.

If only there was someone out there who loved

YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

soulja boy


----------



## Bowie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Dark (Feb 24, 2014)

What a disaster


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 24, 2014)

I was hoping we could keep them as a surprise. lol


----------



## Silversea (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...





..


----------



## Venn (Feb 24, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard the story of the fake rose?
A guy gives a girl a dozen roses, only 1 was fake. He told the girl he would only love her until the last flower dies and withers. 
Fake Flower = Doesn't Die = Forever = Love Forever

Boom.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 24, 2014)

Venice said:


> Have you ever heard the story of the fake rose?
> A guy gives a girl a dozen roses, only 1 was fake. He told the girl he would only love her until the last flower dies and withers.
> Fake Flower = Doesn't Die = Forever = Love Forever
> 
> Boom.



Yeah i cri evrytiem


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 25, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



But Justin.

I got you a fake rose for valentines day so our love will never wither.

didn't bother reading through the thread where someone already mentioned this. Still.<333


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2014)

Justin said:


> Roses wither. They never last forever.



Umm obv you have never heard of flower pressing


----------



## Kanapachi (Feb 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> But Justin.
> 
> I got you a fake rose for valentines day so our love will never wither.
> 
> didn't bother reading through the thread where someone already mentioned this. Still.<333



Gallows has a heart?

*gasps*

Jk go somewhere else, lover boys. uwu


----------



## Byngo (Feb 25, 2014)

I want to keep my Rose T-T

I mean, Oranges and Pears don't last forever but I've had them for months. :|


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 25, 2014)

Roses are red 
Grass is green 
Don't sit too close 
To your computer screen. 

My friend wanted me to post this


----------



## Silversea (Feb 25, 2014)

Here are all the images as of right now:


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2014)

Due to popular demand, they won't be *completely* disappearing tomorrow. Instead of deleting them, we are setting them to hidden until next February. So while they will appear gone in the meantime, they will reappear next Valentine's Day and you'll be able to look back on the past year's lovely messages every year. A sort of tradition if you will.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Haha I was waiting to see when someone would notice! Good catch!
> 
> Roses wither. They never last forever.
> 
> ...



Well **** 8( 
That got me all sad now D:


----------



## Bowie (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Due to popular demand, they won't be *completely* disappearing tomorrow. Instead of deleting them, we are setting them to hidden until next February. So while they will appear gone in the meantime, they will reappear next Valentine's Day and you'll be able to look back on the past year's lovely messages every year. A sort of tradition if you will.



Oh well, I suppose that softens the blow.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hopefully i get one last year haha


----------



## harime (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Due to popular demand, they won't be *completely* disappearing tomorrow. Instead of deleting them, we are setting them to hidden until next February. So while they will appear gone in the meantime, they will reappear next Valentine's Day and you'll be able to look back on the past year's lovely messages every year. A sort of tradition if you will.



I can work with that * ^ *


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2014)

We should keep them as empty green boxes for next year.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> We should keep them as empty green boxes for next year.



LOL no jer why 

I like how we get to keep them though! Too bad we can't see them again until next year D:


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 28, 2014)

Reminds me of seeing the tree on the side of the road the day after Christmas.
To this day, my father still has to wear orthopedic shirts.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel bad for the people who have 10+ roses cause their sidebar looks blank xD

I only got one this year, and can't figure out who sent it. I have suspects, but am unsure.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Due to popular demand, they won't be *completely* disappearing tomorrow. Instead of deleting them, we are setting them to hidden until next February. So while they will appear gone in the meantime, they will reappear next Valentine's Day and you'll be able to look back on the past year's lovely messages every year. A sort of tradition if you will.



So, they'll still be there in, say, binary, but one little value will be changed to make it hidden?


----------



## Silversea (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin you are such a troll. BUT I CAME PREPARED.






Fix'd. PS, I totally saw the removal of those images coming.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> Due to popular demand, they won't be *completely* disappearing tomorrow. Instead of deleting them, we are setting them to hidden until next February. So while they will appear gone in the meantime, they will reappear next Valentine's Day and you'll be able to look back on the past year's lovely messages every year. A sort of tradition if you will.



You're evil. All of this is evil. :c



> A sort of tradition if you will



That sounds like something a serial killer would say to the police.

I kid


----------



## Goth (Feb 28, 2014)

good thing i didnt get any roses its a good thing too


----------



## Farobi (Mar 1, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> good thing i didnt get any roses its a good thing too


good thing for a good thing too!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 1, 2014)

I really wanna see the rose as just a green background *w*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

AW that's really cool wow i never noticed till you mentioned it lol


----------



## tyla (Mar 1, 2014)

aww that's awesome


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 1, 2014)

why do roses wilt

yet fruit doesnt mold

i want answers


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 1, 2014)

fruit does mold wat
i wont eat a 5 month old banana obviously since it will be moldy
meaning they dont want it to mold so it makes u want to eat it

i only got one.. i think i know who sent it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 1, 2014)

sayoko said:


> fruit does mold wat
> i wont eat a 5 month old banana obviously since it will be moldy
> meaning they dont want it to mold so it makes u want to eat it
> 
> i only got one.. i think i know who sent it.


I think they mean why don't the fruit collectibles mold, but the rose collectibles wilt.


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 1, 2014)

thats what i meant too
TBT wants to give you an appetite for fruit so thats why it doesnt mold??


----------



## Sloom (Mar 1, 2014)

sayoko said:


> thats what i meant too
> TBT wants to give you an appetite for fruit so thats why it doesnt mold??



Don't forget the cake and candy, the candy even rots in AC:NL


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> You're evil. All of this is evil. :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You figured me out.


----------



## Mao (Mar 1, 2014)

yay they're going 〜(￣▽￣〜) just because i didn't get one lel


----------



## Libra (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going to miss my rose, but I'm glad they'll be back next year! ^_^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

They're gone </3
It's just a green box now...


----------



## Libra (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw, my rose is gone.  But it'll be back next year! Hopefully there will be more collectibles like this (I can hope, right? ).


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 2, 2014)

Bye bye rose


----------

